# DMT Dia stones



## azbird (Aug 19, 2011)

I'm looking to purchase sharpening stones and like the idea of dual sided stones. DMT has dual sided Dia stones (continuous diamond surface as opposed to diamond and ceramic), but they're only 6X2 inches. Is that sufficient for sharpening chisels, planes, drawing blades...

The bigger stones I'm sure are the first choice, but I'm trying to save some dough. Opinions from anyone who has had experience with these would be greatly appreciated. Thanks very much for your ideas.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

I'm going to say no. What irons are you sharpening? Many of my plane irons are larger than 2". I'd want bigger. Save your money so you don't buy something that is going to frusterate you. If you get frusterated sharpening you'll end up working with dull tools more. Human nature. Wait till you can get the bigger ones or look at a different method.


----------



## calwilliams63 (Dec 17, 2008)

Don't waste your money and just go buy some Shapton stones. They are by far the best!!!!!!!


----------



## Jr.Woodchuck (Nov 9, 2010)

I use DMT 2x6 diamond stones. They are OK. I purchased every stone I could find a few years ago to learn to sharpen chisels. 2x6 are OK for chisels, however, in the end you will have to buy the bigger stone anyway. They are too small for 2" plane irons. Diamond stones will not give you a very good edge. Polished I mean. You will need a good lapping stone for that. My advice. For the money you can get some good water stones. 1000 and about a 4000 to 6000 for sharpening then an 8000 for lapping. A diamond flatting plate to keep them flat. All this should last you for years. I am going to purchase water stones again along with a diamond plate. DMT stones are not really that flat with no way to flatten them and they do wear out. You may need to shop around for stones to get a good price. Norton's are too expensive I think. But I have seen others for a better price. Double sided and not. Last word on DMT, you don't need all the grits. I use just the Blue and Green then lap.


----------



## azbird (Aug 19, 2011)

*DMT Dia Stones*

Thanks all for your advice. You've convinced me to do a little more research and wait a bit before making a purchase. I'd much rather wait and buy something once and be happy with it.


----------

